# analyzer



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

testo 435

i can not get this to load!!
darn it!


----------



## phftter (Jan 10, 2010)

supertek65 said:


> testo 435
> 
> i can not get this to load!!
> darn it!


 we use canaries.......:blink:


----------

